# neutering pros/cons



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

hey guys....what are some pros and cons of neutering?
what should i expect if i *dont* neuter bobo? and vice versa..
will he hump and mark if i *do* neuter him?

whats the average cost of neutering anyhow?

thank you !!

he's my first baby<333


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

If you dont neuter he will probably hump and mark and try to bolt if he can smell bitches in season.

If you dont neuter he has a high chance of getting cancer when he is older.

I dont know of any pros not to neuter unless you plan to breed :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I've also heard that males tend to be a little less aggressive if they're neutered.

Something most people don't consider when they're thinking about getting their pets sterilized is that if they don't, their pet could get run over in the street while he or she is trying to mate, fights between males over females, things like that. The health benefits that come with neutering are certainly worth considering as well.

I don't know where you live but in the States, it ranges from $25 - $100, depending on the vet or where you have it done. There are a lot of low-cost animal care facilities out there that will spay and neuter animals for a "reduced" cost to those that can't or won't pay full price. You can call your local animal shelter, rescue organization or SPCA for locations. Some SPCAs will neuter or spay free of charge as well. (Sometimes, they ask for a small donation in return.)

And you can't be guaranteed that your dog won't hump after being neutered but the likelihood of it happening is slim. He might for a while after the surgery but then, he'll realize it's not as fun as it used to be and will most likely stop.

Cooper is neutered and he marks but he doesn't do it inside the house. Marking, too, is really related to potty training, although an un-neutered dog is more likely to mark the inside of the house when he smells a female in season.

Wow.. this was a lot longer than I thought it would be. :?


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

wow thanks....sounds like neutering is a great thing for us...
i dont wanna risk health problems for my baby!
i knew i wanted to neuter him since before i got him
but i didnt really understand what comes from it.

now i have an idea about it, thank you guys so much.

i was expecting a guesstimate of $100+ for neutering..
but the price range you've described sounds reasonable enough

im not sure if hawaii has a spca? we have a "*hawaiian humane society*"? ah im not sure...i'll try to call around

thanks for the advice...you guys helped a lot.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah i wouldn't think twice about neutering or spaying ....except if you plan to breed ofcourse :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't know how long you've lived in Hawaii but I know a few years back, their humane society was in the news for abusing animals. You might want to avoid them.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

well i know each dog is differant but moka's not neutered and he's not aggressive, he doesn't mark in the house. the ONLY issues i have with him is the humping. he goes on the hump rampages. that only happen once in a while but other than that my male is fine with have all his packages. he's not fixed b/c i plann on studding him.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Jamoka said:


> well i know each dog is differant but moka's not neutered and he's not aggressive, he doesn't mark in the house. the ONLY issues i have with him is the humping. he goes on the hump rampages. that only happen once in a while but other than that my male is fine with have all his packages. he's not fixed b/c i plann on studding him.


..............................Toby was not neutered, he didnt mark,he didnt hump and he wasnt aggressive,he was a kind and gentle chihuahua who wasnt ill in his life and finally passed over 3 days before his 16th birthday due to enlarged heart and water on the lungs which he didnt get noticably til 6 months before he died.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Cooper said:


> I don't know how long you've lived in Hawaii but I know a few years back, their humane society was in the news for abusing animals. You might want to avoid them.


 YES please for the sake of your dog go to an experienced vet, you will save money in the long run.......mostly likely from a bad neuter.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I don't know how long you've lived in Hawaii but I know a few years back, their humane society was in the news for abusing animals. You might want to avoid them.


oh wow...thats heartbreaking 
i lived in hawaii my whole 20 years of life
i should really watch the news more...
but they have a really nice doggie park!
how can you abuse the abused? thats just wrong!

im not planning to breed bobo...i think?
i dont know...

*whats more common?...*
*no* marking/humping/aggressiveness if *not* neutered?
or if *yes* neutered?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

It depends on the dog and the training, I would think.

I would be more concerned about the health risks though, if I were you. By neutering, you're lessening the chances of all kinds of cancer and other bad stuff.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

the dog has *no* training =/

*hmph*


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

tik0z said:


> the dog has *no* training =/
> 
> *hmph*


LOL ... well, train the dog! :lol: 

Seriously, there are puppy training classes out there that will teach you basic puppy stuff, including potty training, feeding, and how to gain dominance in your "pack". Dominance is the most important thing - even when it comes to things like humping or any other behavior you want to discourage. With Cooper, I just say "hey Coop... don't do that" when he's doing something I'd rather he not do and he stops. No questions asked.  

I highly recommend puppy classes and/or basic obedience classes when it comes to learning how to "control" and manage a new puppy or dog. I learned so much more than basic obedience by taking Cooper. It was expensive (I took him to one of Austin's top dog trainers) but well worth it.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

i was thinking about classes but i never really followed
through because i was unsure about what the costs are like.
i dont know how/where to start

can he start training even he doesnt have all his shots?
he's only gonna have his 3rd shot on friday. can puppies
go on the ground outside even if they dont have all shots?

please excuse me! im a newbie at being a mommy ;D


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Most places that have puppy classes require they be completely vaccinated before coming to class.

I think the place I took Cooper also required that he was 6 months of age but it was a general obedience and "manners" class, not puppy class.

You might try calling a shelter or rescue and asking for names of different training facilities. Sometimes, the bigger shelters offer classes themselves. If you have a Petsmart or Petco nearby, they offer lessons as well.

I paid $250 for 9 classes with Cooper - but as I said, we went to one of the "premier" trainers in Austin, so it was a bit high.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

oh man i wish they had a petsmart or petco here!~
we're getting closer i think! theres atleast a best buy here now!
lol...i noticed some flyers posted up at my vet. but how do i know
if they can be trusted or any good?....how do i choose a trainer?

i think this is going off subject..lol =X sawwie<3


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I would start by asking your vet if they can recommend someone. Then, when you're at a petstore or out and you see someone with a dog, ask them if they know of anyone. Get info by word of mouth - if you have friends with dogs or if their friends have dogs, ask them.

If someone was pleased with how their dog was trained (and them too), then they'll be more than happy to refer you. 

Some training facilities have websites were you can go get information on how they train people and their dogs and you can decide if their techniques are right for you. You can also call and just ask what tools and methods they use in training; they'll be happy to tell you.

That's the most important thing though; you want to make sure the place you do take your dog doesn't do things that you do not agree with. You want to ask about what kind of collar they require your dog to wear during training - most places require one specific kind for class. Obviously, you don't want to go somewhere that requires shock collars or choke chains, especially not on a little neck like your pups.

It's just a bunch of research, talking to people and deciding what kind of training you want to do. You may be limited in Hawaii though but I'm sure you can find a place that fits your needs.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

wow thanks <3 your very handy =)


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL I did tons of research before I got my Cooper... then tons of research afterwards. I found that your vet can come in very handy when you have questions that aren't related to the health of your dog, as well as friends that you "admire" for the way they handle their pooches. It pays to ask around!  That's what's so great about this forum.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

hey guys just wanted to update you
on my discision on neutering bobo.

its a yes!...he's scheduled to be neutered
in november. he needs to get all his necessary
shots before he can go in. they said he has to
stay over night, is this normal proceedure?

i was told it was gonna be $50 for a spay/neuter
certificate which waives the vet's fees so thats good =)
for my pockets.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper came home the same day as his surgery.

They may want to keep him overnight because he's so small - just as a precaution. I'd ask about that though; it is slightly unusual.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah it really depends on the vet. Spays normally stay overnight and neuters _can_be sent home the same day, but some vets like to be safe and keep them overnight on fluids and to make sure they recover fully. And yes it is normal for them to wait until the dog is fully vaccinated...has to do more with age...most vets will fix a dog at around 5 months, and by then they have all of their shots.

I am so glad you decided to neuter your little chi!  Neutering can sometimes help in potty training male dogs (but not always) since they wont have such a drive to mark. Plus your little guy wont have to worry about prostate cancer or testicular cancer when he gets older. 

As for training, petco offers training for a really good price. Your vet should also have a list of places. I would reccommend sitting in on a class to see if you think the trainer will be good for your chi. If they do not allow this then I wouldnt even consider taking your chi there...a good trainer will let you watch a class.

Best of luck!!! November seems like a long ways away but it will sneak up on you quicker then you want :wink:


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

I am torn as to whether or not I want to neuter Wiz. But I am leaning towards it because at 7 weeks he is ALREADY humping legs. I figure it can only go downhill from here. A couple of times a day he will get on my brother's leg and go to town with my brother saying that he feels "violated" afterward, :lol: My only concern is that I am interested in possibly showing him so I am going to wait until that 5 month mark to decide for sure.


----------

